# Are you ready to be stimulated?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am surprised that this had not been addressed here as of yet. It looks like we will all be getting a handout under the guise of economic stimulus. What do you think of this? Personally I think it is a crock. Handing out checks will not stimulate the economy, it is way to big to move with a mere $170 billion doled out in $300-$600 chunks. But, it is an election year, so the checks will come. How much will this cost us in the long run?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, by the time $600 gets to you after having been filtered through the bureaucracy it had to start out at about $1000. So it's going to cost $1000 in taxes to give back what was ours. Of course it will not give back to the higher income, and it will give many who paid no tax. Isn't government brilliant.

I don't think it will do squat for anyone but Wal*Mart. Nothing against Wal*Mart, but I know last time something like this happened Wal*Mart was over run. Those who have enough money have what they want already and will not run out to spend. Those who have little will not save this either. They will blow it in one afternoon at Wal*Mart.

When Bush first got in and the economy was taking a dip my wife and I decided it was a good time to buy a new Vehicle. However the new Tahoe was a tad over $600.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

In the first place it is already your money since it is tax dollars. Second, you will have to claim it on your taxes next year as income so you will wind up being taxed on your taxes. Third, those that don't pay any taxes to start with won't be claiming it next year, so there will be a shortage in recouping the revenue that was so generously doled out, at which point congress will somewhere somehow increase your taxes so you can again pay for those that never payed in the beginning. As the old saying goes, nothing is free. Unless of course you're living off the tax payer supported government.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well it isn't exactly our money being returned.All of it will be borrowed and added to the deficit. :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Well it isn't exactly our money being returned.All of it will be borrowed and added to the deficit. :eyeroll:


Bingo


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Anyone have some info ...

Sort of "For Dummies" version of how this thing is going to work?

To the extent that it is a redistribution of the wealth ... I think it's another Socialist Republic type action.

Who gets it and how much do they get ...???

I believe the interest rate reduction will be the best thing.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I think it is Chinese money,but then every thing we buy is made in China.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree with all of you that it is a crock of crap. However, I actually contacted my elected officials in DC and told them what I thought. How many of you did that? That's what I thought... they are not mind readers. :eyeroll:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Well it isn't exactly our money being returned.All of it will be borrowed and added to the deficit


That's not exactly true either. First the money will be paid out from taxes collected. If it becomes borrowed money it won't be until next years budget is submitted and funding becomes a problem. It may very well end up being borrowed money in the end but then again maybe not. That's how we own China so much. First we borrow from our own in house sources and the Chinese then buy and hold those notes. The Chinese will never call those notes. It would be economical suicide for them, we know it and they know it. The US would be forced to raise interest rates equivalent to the Carter years, people would stop buying and the Chinese would lose a lot more than the two hundred and some billion in notes they hold. The Chinese make money on the interest, the US economy continues to flourish and the US tax payers continue to take it in the shorts. A vicious circle that existed even when we had a balanced budget.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> That's how we own China so much. First we borrow from our own in house sources and the Chinese then buy and hold those notes. The Chinese will never call those notes. It would be economical suicide for them, we know it and they know it. The US would be forced to raise interest rates equivalent to the Carter years, people would stop buying and the Chinese would lose a lot more than the two hundred and some billion in notes they hold. The Chinese make money on the interest, the US economy continues to flourish and the US tax payers continue to take it in the shorts. A vicious circle that existed even when we had a balanced budget.


  We agree :thumb:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 969#387969

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we all agree on this one. It is a day to be remembered.


----------

